

Cha Cha Cha Change, TSA Style - trotter_cashion
http://r38y.com/post/242612684/cha-cha-cha-change-tsa-style

======
philwelch
Step 1: Scoop everything out of your pocket into a dish or tray.

Step 2: Let the dish or tray go through the scanner.

Step 3: Scoop everything back into your pocket.

I don't understand the difficulty here.

~~~
joezydeco
I wonder what the guy does if his car keys are still in his pocket when he
reaches the checkpoint.

------
mmt
Charity? You mean like the TSA itself? They just need to make a tube into the
box of "prohibited" items, where there's no accounting or auditing anyway.

I would call it the LOOT CHUTE.

